# Penobscot Bows



## GreyWolfe (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm curious does anyone other than Rudder Bows manufacture a Penobscot bow? Nothing against Rudder, just wondering.

Thanks,

Grey


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

wish i could help but i just got turned onto the rudder people but i am going to look at he penobscot bows as well
rob k


----------



## Ironfist (Feb 21, 2006)

Judson Bailey of St Albans Maine sells Penobscots but they are very expensive in my opinion. I build them and also build a similar bow the Mik Maq Warbow . I have now built 5 Penobscots and 5 Mik Maqs . They certainely are fabulous bows. John in N.S.


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

never heard of these bows any1 have a link so i can check them out?


----------



## Ironfist (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

woa thats a nifty look bow ive heard of something i imagine would look similar its somewhat of a wooden compound from india only with out pulleys and theres a bow with another piece of wood and you ajust the second piece of wood to set the draw weight


----------



## Ironfist (Feb 21, 2006)

THis is a Mik Maq Warbow the previous bow was a Penobscot.


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

these things are crazy lookn what the second piece for>?


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

How well do these bows shoot? Is there actually have any benefits with them or are they more or less just equal?


----------



## Ironfist (Feb 21, 2006)

The bows are adjustable and the draw weight can be changed by as much as 15lbs. They are renowned for shooting heavy arrows very well. There was a guy in Maine getting 175FPS with a 760 grain arrow. 65# @ 28. I build them because they have little or no handshock and they look good . They are also agreat conversation piece. They also were designed by the Penobscots and Mik Maqs who are Native peoples of these parts. The Penobscots are in Maine and the MIk Mak are in NOva SCotia . The Nations are closely related, Being Wabenaki. John.


----------



## mikmaq (Jun 8, 2011)

wish i joined sooner so i could of talked to ironfist, i have been looking for a mikmaq war bow, but my building skills are limted at best


----------



## Gila Mike (Apr 17, 2011)

Try searchingthe Primitive Archer magazine website. There were one or two good articles about the Penobscot bows published there a few years ago. There are back issues available.

Mike


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

White Wolf Custom Bows Penobscot


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

Ironfist is the King of Penobscott / Mic Mac self type bows.
If you want information on making one he is the man to talk to.
I have a Rudder Penobscott that always draws attention when I bring it to shoots or the ranges. It is a very pleasant bow to shoot.
The White Wolf above is a cool looking modern version.
It would be interesting to see just how it shoots, and how many of the good qualities it shares with it's wooden cousins.
Pete


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

The first time I saw one of these bows was while watching some horn porn on a Sunday morning. One of the more popular "hosts" and his two sons were trying them out during a canned hunt in Texas. At first I thought they were kinda odd till I checked into the history. A very creative peoples back then who were ahead of their time with these.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! They sure look different..First I have heard of em!


----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

Windwalker, does Whitewolf still make a modern penobscot?


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Windwalker, does Whitewolf still make a modern penobscot?


I don't know. I haven't talk to Tony recently. I know he was experimenting with some design features.

Call Tony Semenuk at (860) 243-3661. Very nice guy and will answer all your questions.


----------

